# Voltage control on an X1800GTO



## chron (Jun 24, 2006)

Currently I'm at 700/700 with my x1800GTO. I'm able to run 1.45v by editing the bios with rabit 2.1... In ATITool there are no options to control memory voltage...

Could memory voltage control be added in the next beta release?


----------



## BooStFeD (Jun 26, 2006)

I have no fan, temp. monitoring, and memory voltage control options with my HIS X1800GTO ICEQ3 as well using ATITool  .  I have been able to OC using other programs and such but would love to use ATITool correctly.  I have played with a ton of different version of ATITool and havnt had any success.  However i did get the temp. monitoring, fan control, and memory voltage to come up using the x1900gt beta version of ATITool but could not OC at all.  Even increasing 1mhz over stock would cause snow and color distortion on my desktop and would resect back to default :shadedshu .  Someone should make us X1800GTO guys a new verison of ATITool as did for the X1900GT user's.


----------



## g12rxz (Jul 5, 2006)

You say you used RaBit 2.1?  I'm new to this bios editing, so maybe its me.  My x1800gto unlocked with the Sapphire x1800XL bios.  I was not able to overclock over stock speeds AT ALL, both core and memory, without major problems.  I have opened the XL bios in RaBit and edited the core voltage to 1.325.  I have a stable core overclock of 575mhz.  If I crank memory even 1mhz beyond 5mhz below stock x1800gt speeds my computer restarts.  Am I not seeing something in RaBit to change the memory voltage?


----------



## cooleagles (Jul 5, 2006)

BooStFeD said:
			
		

> I have no fan, temp. monitoring, and memory voltage control options with my HIS X1800GTO ICEQ3 as well using ATITool  .  I have been able to OC using other programs and such but would love to use ATITool correctly.  I have played with a ton of different version of ATITool and havnt had any success.  However i did get the temp. monitoring, fan control, and memory voltage to come up using the x1900gt beta version of ATITool but could not OC at all.  Even increasing 1mhz over stock would cause snow and color distortion on my desktop and would resect back to default :shadedshu .  Someone should make us X1800GTO guys a new verison of ATITool as did for the X1900GT user's.




I've got the same sort of problem with the HIS X1900XTX IceQ3. No fan, temp monitoring or mem volt control.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## chron (Jul 5, 2006)

im thinking that these card's bios are not designed for it. I flashed an xl bios to my card and suddenly atitool showed voltage and fan control... fan control worked, but voltage didn't. I don't understand why if I can control the voltage via the bios, why it wont work "on the fly" like the other cards...

I shoulda waited for an x1800gto2


----------



## sefu (Jul 5, 2006)

*This is how i done*

1 Download Winflash  http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/bios/winflash105.zip and save your bios to a file *gtomod.bin*
2.) Download HXD Hex editor from here http://mh-nexus.de/HxD.htm#whatsnew 
3.) At line 00000070 find the key "19". Change it to "18"
4.) Save As> " *gtomod.bin* "
5.) Open gtomod.bin with RaBiT2.0a found at http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283 
*You will get an error "Bad bios?" > Click yes and continue working on it
6.) Save As > *gtomod.bin *> Yes to replace
7) Make a bootable floppy disk , in My computer right click on floppy A: >format> and select Create an MS-DOS-stratup disk>OK.
8) Get atiflash 3.09 and put both files on a floppy  I put this files and files described below on a USB flash for sefty only used the floppy for booting than typed c:\  to use the files from USB flash
9) Next download sapphire xl bios from techpowerup.com http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Sapphire.X1800XL.256.Samsung14_050923.bin
and throw that on the floppy as well or USB flash, i changed the name of my bios to a short name so it works easy in dos such as *sapxl.bin *
10) If yours does not unlock to 16 then you can just use your default *gtomod.bin *bios for this step.
11) Anyway copy that bios to your floppy as well, i named mine *gtomod.bin*
12) And last thing you can make a flash.bat file by just making a new text document and inserting the lines exactly as shown here

atiflash -newbios -f -p 0 sapxl.bin
atiflash -f -p 0 gtomod.bin

13) After you put those 2 lines in the text file, save it and then rename it to *flash.bat *and of course throw that onto the floppy as well or USB flash
14) You should now have 5 different files on the floppy or USB flash, 2 bios's, 2 files from ati flash 3.09 and also the flash.bat file.

Final : That's it now you can go boot to dos and run the flash.bat file and if all goes well you should have a x1800Gto thats able to change all voltages and show temps in AtiTool
and with 16 pipes activated if you have a lucky card.


----------



## g12rxz (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, now I'm trying to get myself into the RMA line at Sapphire.


----------



## POGE (Jul 5, 2006)

g12rxz said:
			
		

> Well, now I'm trying to get myself into the RMA line at Sapphire.


Good luck with that one. Sapphire RMA is hell.


----------



## g12rxz (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been known to raise hell.  x700 pro -> demanded refund.  3 months later.  Got it.  4 years ago, burned through 7 hps (luckily had warranty) got full refund through hp.


----------

